# Video Mega Thread



## horseUSA (Mar 21, 2005)

Here are alot of videos enjoy 
Collected from multiple public newsgroups
Due to hotlink protection, you must be registered to download videos.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 21, 2005)

expansion post


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 21, 2005)

more room


----------



## Brunner (Mar 21, 2005)

gee, Horse. Thanks a lot, nice vids.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 21, 2005)

There's quite a few of them there! Thanks!


----------



## Brunner (Mar 22, 2005)

This with V1 is nice. The fighter is not using tracers, is he?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks a lot Horse, a lot of nice videos there.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice One - #excellent vids.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

I know what my weekend will consist of! 8)


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine too... I'll pe pinned to the monitor...


----------



## Locobuster (Mar 23, 2005)

I am curious if these are all public domain as I would like to use one clip in a project I am compiling. Anyone know?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2005)

hellmaker said:


> Mine too... I'll pe pinned to the monitor...



Im always pinned to one monitor or another


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 23, 2005)

seems that the B-17 are starring several of this clips.



BF-110 vs C-47


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn, CB! That C-47 is getting a lead shower. Those poor bastards don't have a way of defending themselves!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 23, 2005)

You will not found this clip in any websyte.

Color video of intensive air battle over pacific.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 23, 2005)

Remember, the .avi videos will need the Divx codec to run properly.


----------



## Brunner (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Bronson, this video from pacific is just great. Wish I had pop corn now

What about some USAAF guncam footages?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

couple of nice ones in there...........

so does anyone else have anythink lancaster related??


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 25, 2005)

For those who enjoy the ground strafings, color guncameras from P-47 and P-51.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 27, 2005)

Clip from " De Deustche Wochenschau"


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2005)

Brunner said:


> Hey Bronson, this video from pacific is just great. Wish I had pop corn now
> 
> What about some USAAF guncam footages?



Brunner, about half those .AVI's are really .WMV's.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Brunner (Mar 27, 2005)

oops, some mistake? They're working fine on my comp as .avi's


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2005)

Brunner said:


> oops, some mistake? They're working fine on my comp as .avi's



I get a warning that the suffix type is wrong, and it askes me if I want to play them anyway - I hit yes and they play fine. I messed with those that gave me the warning, and found that by renaming them as .wmv's the warning goes away.

No biggy, just thought I'd let you know.

 

Lunatic


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 28, 2005)

Spitfire attacking He-111, no much damage can be seen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

very nice........


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> Spitfire attacking He-111, no much damage can be seen.



You don't see white smoke billowing from the left engine at the end of the film?

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Hard to tell. That _could_ be trace from the cannon shells.
Good little piece of footage though.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, it mixed a little with the very very smoky tracer. 

This particular .303 day tracer, remind me the Ph leutchspur used by the MG-15 in the german bombers.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 28, 2005)

Bf-109 hit.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2005)

Notice how much futher away it was worth firing the .50's from (as compared to German 20mm/13mm/7.9mm or GB .303's or even 20mm)? Also, notice how short a contact time was required to flame the 109?

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 29, 2005)

Well that is because the cluster of bullets struck in the right point, wich is below the cockpit hitting the fuel tank. 
But not always was the case, for example Gunter Rall`s G-6 took more than 100 hit, without taking fire, off course he was shoot down, but at list he can tell about it.
I see guncameras with Bf-109 are hit but no flames can be seen. I guess that jap aircraft are a lot more easy to torch than germans.

To make my point a color guncamera of P-51 blasting Bf-109G-6 at short distance, as I say before no flames.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2005)

Gunther Rall's plane took 7.7 mm hits, not .50 hits. 100 .50 hits would kill a 109 even if no "vital" parts were hit.

The first plane is finished after two short contacts. It does not burst into flames, but it's done. The film is edited, there is a second plane, or earlier clip spliced in at the very end.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 29, 2005)

Early in the in the morning on May 12, 1944, Major Gunther Rall was awakened by the Division Commander. 

A large formation of
American bombers and fighters was headed towards Germany to bomb six oil refineries in the area. Rall had just taken command of II/ JG11 barely a month earlier, when he left III/JG52 on the Eastern front.

Based at Husted airfield, located near the town of Celle, just north east of Hanover, II /JG11's primary task was to engage the American fighter escorts so that the more heavily armed Fw-190's could attack the bombers.


When the signal to scramble came, Rall led 25 Bf-109s from Husted and headed south west towards a formation of eight hundred B-17 and B-24 bombers, plus twelve hundred escorting fighters. Descending from 35,000 feet to 26,000 feet, Rall's group ran straight into a formation of P-47 Thunderbolts from the 56th Fighter Group. 
Major Rall quickly shot down two of the P-47's but lost his wingman in the process, the latter having an
engine failure. 
After executing a split-S maneuver, Rall found himself boxed in by four P-47s from "Zemke's Wolfpack". He tried desperately to out-maneuver his opponents at treetop level, but his left thumb was shot off and his Messerschmitt was heavily damaged. With his aircraft on the verge of structural failure, Rall "bailed out" at low altitude and was rescued by farmers. When the bombing attack was over, the farmers arranged for an ambulance to take Major Rall to the hospital. 

Günther Rall eventually recuperated and ended the war as Wing Commander of JG 300. His final victory tally was 275 confirmed aerial victories- the third highest in history.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2005)

Where does it say anything about 100 .50 hits?

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 29, 2005)

In the Rall s Memoirs, believe it or not that is the question.

Was also shot down in russia by a I-16, wich I think those are the 7,7mm bullets you talking about.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 30, 2005)

Allied Aircraft guncam attacking train and pulling up at extreme low altitude.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 30, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> In the Rall s Memoirs, believe it or not that is the question.
> 
> Was also shot down in russia by a I-16, wich I think those are the 7,7mm bullets you talking about.



In Rall's memiors does it specifically say over 100 .50 hits?

I-16's also mounted two ShVAK 20mm's.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 30, 2005)

I guess that some spanish translator want to ad something to this history.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 1, 2005)

Strafing ships with the 50 caliber, not sure but I think they are Japanese.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

i can't play .avi files


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 2, 2005)

You need Divx codec. You can download it from here:

http://www.divx.com/divx/download/


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 12, 2005)

P-51 destroying Me-262 and others in ground. In living color.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Very nice 8)


----------



## alex109 (Apr 22, 2005)

nice videos, any on the eastern front?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 22, 2005)

Check the topic "German guncam footage" there is several in there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

wow they're amazing videos although you can't help but laugh at the guys that miss.............


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 3, 2005)

Lockheed-Martin AT-63 two seat attack-trainer


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

Superb movies!


----------



## Tomcat_I (May 14, 2005)

This is my first post in this phorum. About the antiship video, in can clearly seen that the vessel is an little jap cargo ship. In one of the attack rounds it can see that the allied aircraft 50 mm ammo causes little blasts on deck, probably may be ammo stocks stowed on deck.


Tomcat_I


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 1, 2005)

The FW-190N in flight....the 14 cilinder russian radial dont sound as I espect.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Didn't sound off to me. What may be getting you is that he is definitely not pushing it hard with the gear down. I would love to see him pop the gear up and make a nice high speed pass though.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 2, 2005)

> I would love to see him pop the gear up and make a nice high speed pass though.



I would love that too, aniway the Ash engine sound very graspy...like me in a Sunday morning...  

Now the Spit.


----------



## Chocks away! (Jul 10, 2005)

*orgasm*


----------



## bartolomeo_ita (Aug 24, 2005)

does not works


----------



## volto71 (Aug 27, 2005)

....I think you haven't the right codec...I'm able to download see all this videos...
8) ciao 8)


----------



## pecalz (Sep 10, 2005)

Can anyone send me the link to those wwII videos pls ??


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 24, 2005)

Automatic pistol target practice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Prety neat 8)


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2005)

Interesting to watch, but geez, that looks like it would be good for hollywood only. I only fired full auto on the target range to get an idea for what it was like and how inaccurate it was.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

I've never fired a fully automatic pistol before. It can't be too easy to control though, I'd imagine.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2005)

I wouldn't think so either. I only fired automatic rifles and machine guns. Never fired and auto pistol. I have seen a demo of an Uzi, but didn;t get to fire it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Tough firing a auto pistol probably.

Here's a vid clip of a AH-64 Apache firing its minigun and missiles at insurgent positon. Its at night and looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)

Not bad, quite an impressive display of firepower there.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeap.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure if that was an Apache....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 26, 2005)

It almost looked like a Hind actually.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, thats what they identified it as. An AH-64.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow...never seen a chopper unload like that. Wicked.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

It looks a lot like a Blackhawk, to be honest.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yup, I reckon it is a Blackhawk - let's hope that was the lads revisiting mogadishu for some payback time!


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 27, 2005)

i don't know if that was an apache or something else but is very great 8) 




P.s. this is my first post, hi all


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Tough firing a auto pistol probably.
> 
> Here's a vid clip of a AH-64 Apache firing its minigun and missiles at insurgent positon. Its at night and looks pretty cool.



The Apache does not have a Mini Gun. That was a MH-60L DAP Blackhawk used by the 160th Special Operations Regiment. The rockets you saw were either Hellfire or rockets fired from the ESSS pylons and the mini guns that yous aw are fired by the Crew Chief out the side. Sorry that this post is so late. I finally just saw it.

The Apache has a M230 30mm Cannon. 

Rate-of-fire 625 ± 25 spm 
Ammo storage capacity 1200 rounds M789 
Ammo handling system linear linkless 
Externally powered 6.5 HP 
Length 66.0 inches (167.6cm) 
Total weight 127 lb. (57.5 kg) 

MH-60L Direct Action Penetrator (DAP) / AH-60L 
The MH-60L Direct Action Penetrator (DAP) is an MH-60L modified to mount a variety of offensive weapons systems. Its mission is to conduct attack helicopter operations utilizing area fire or precision guided munitions and armed infiltration or exfiltration of small units. It is capable of conducting direct action (DA) missions as an attack helicopter or has the capability to reconfigure for troop assault operations. In the Direct Action role, the DAP would not normally be used as a primary transport for troops or supplies because of high gross weight limits. The DAP is capable of conducting all missions during day, night, or adverse weather conditions. 

Also known informally as the "AH-60L", this upgrade of MH-60L was initiated in 1990 with the addition of FLIR, radar and standard UH-60 external stores support systems. Two Black Hawk companies of 160th SOAR each have a MH-60K platoon and MH-16K-DAP/AH-60L platoon. The MH-60L Direct Action Penetrator (DAP) armaments include a mix of multiple 30-mm Chain Gun, racks of four Hellfires and 2.75 in rocket pods, 40 mm grenade launcher or trainable 7.62 mm Gatling guns. 

The MH-60L Army Special Operations variant is a UH-60L with various mods to include updated cockpit, additional avionics, precision navigation system, FLIR, aircraft survivability equipment, external tank system. Provide medium utility helicopter support to SOF unique misions. The older MH-60L can be adapted to the attack mission by attaching dual weapons pylons to both sides of the fuselage. Pylon mounting cannon, rockets, or missiles can be supplemented by door or port mounting guns or launchers, limited mainly by the range, duration, cargo, or troops required to complete the mission. The helicopter's mission is insertion and extraction of special operations troops. Survivability equipment includes radar and missile warning systems and IR jammers. The MH-60L is powered by two General Electric T700-GE-701C 1843 shp turboshaft engines. 
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/mh-60l-d ap.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Well, thats what they identified it as. An AH-64.



They identified it wrong. I would recognise my Blackhawk anywhere, anyday, and under any circumstance even NVG's, since I fly them everyday.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Right on Adler! 8) Nice bit of info.

And welcome Panzerfaust! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Anytime I try to do my best.... 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 3, 2006)

Hurricane Mk-IIC


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Good clip there CB!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, the captured "british" Ju-88A-4 looks pretty good, almost untouched, I wonder how they fall to UK.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2006)

Well one way is they have a mechanical failure and are forced to land in England or behind there lines. Pretty common actually.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

very unusual to see captured exampled flying, nice one.........


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 11, 2006)

Grumman hidroplane crash.


----------



## major23 (Jan 26, 2006)

Good job,thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2006)

Yikes! That was a "maximum pucker factor" landing!


----------



## Beni (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow!!!! Really scary.....Nice clips charles bronson...gracias


----------



## majoisa (Jun 28, 2006)

Great material.
Thank you guys.


----------



## dezzj (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here, I found amazing video here and I am adding one.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 29, 2006)

This is a large file, 32 Mb, but very worth the time to download, especially
if you like a big growly RR Griffon engined Spitfire, make that a brace of Spits...Mk XIV? And a Ju-52 with some long legs...Highly recommended.

http://iwc-media.futurecom.ch/messepopup_2006/pilotmovie/_mov/pilots_big.wmv


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

WTF? Twoeagles, you're taste is off. Not even the hot blond could save that 32Mb waste of download bandwidth [by the way who was she]. John Malkovich. Ugh. Waste of time.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 30, 2006)

Geez, Matt - watch it for the Spits, not the girl. However, I will admit to
sentimentality in my old age. You have that to look forward to after 35 years
of flying, and all of your Navy flying buddies are now working for the Airlines.
But, you have to admit it was a seriously expensive production.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> But, you have to admit it was a seriously expensive production.



You got that right!! I guess that was what was so disappointing. Megabucks, stupid story, crappy acting, and credits that last longer than the commercial. And it was a commercial for the damn watch. I couldn't figure out where it was going until the credits.

No offense meant twoeagles. Just a waste of bandwidth to see two Spits. 

It's all good.


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 30, 2006)

so.................many.............................videos................


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Since others have posted in Horse's thread...

C130 with JATO packs for reduced length take-off and landings. JATO packs are initiated at too high of an altitude resulting in loss of lift. Results are... well obvious. I am told everyone survived.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

You may have seen this before, but...

Per the Airman's Information Manual -

FLOATPLANES - GROUND LAUNCH PROCEDURES

1. Invite your best friend with a Ford F-350 and a flat trailer.

2. Load floatplane on flat trailer.

3. Drink lots of beer to remove all fear that your cunning plan will fail resulting in death, injury, destruction of property and revocation of insurance.

4. Incentivise local FSS volunteer fire department with BBQ and claims of regulatory approval of your cunning plan.

5. Ask your now drunk friend to drive truck at excessive speeds while you start floatplane startup checklist.

6. V1 = beer can tossed out window.

7. Vr = realization that only 100m of runway left.

8. Apply max power and aft column.

9. Involuntarily empty beer filled bladder when your float barely misses truck canopy.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 13, 2006)

for derAdler, a UH-60 gunship - probably 160th SOAR, shooting
M134D, 30mm, and rockets.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 13, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> You may have seen this before, but...
> 
> Per the Airman's Information Manual -
> 
> ...


actually thats not a bad way to get that DHC2 Beaver up it'll get airborne at 55knots without using flaps . Probably the second most important transport ever built after the C47


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2006)

Good little vid there on how to launch a floatplane from land though.


----------



## majoisa (Jan 12, 2007)

Great.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 12, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> for derAdler, a UH-60 gunship - probably 160th SOAR, shooting
> M134D, 30mm, and rockets.



good god 2 eagles what a video. talking of videos have not had time to d/l the rest yet but had no problem viewing any videos so far thanks all for the videos


----------



## giancarlo (Feb 10, 2007)

possiamo sentirci

[email protected]


----------



## giancarlo (Feb 10, 2007)

e-mail [email protected]
torino



I am looking for any kind of information concerning with the Liberation ( 27th Aprile 1945 ) in Italy of my native village Cavarzere. From August 1944 to end April 1945 was more than 260 Allied Forces bombardments by 12th 15th Air Force- 319th , 485th and other BG.

I would like to gather aerial photos /videos / B-26 Marauder, Liberators, aircrafts about the bombing of Cavarzere RR Road Bridges over Adige River. Cavarzere is located 40 km from Venice between Rivers PO and Adige, in the Po Valley. Also personal records, logs, diaries, memoires, pictures of Vets and their families would also be appreciated.


----------



## giancarlo (Feb 10, 2007)

I am sesarching a short footage motion picture of Bristol Beaufighter flying 

[email protected]


----------



## FabioRAF (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks all! Nice and interesting video 

Ciao


----------



## FabioRAF (Sep 30, 2007)

giancarlo said:


> e-mail [email protected]
> torino
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao Giancarlo io abito vicino a Ferrara, conosco degli storici che potrebbero aiutarti, posso contattarti? Saluti
Fabio

Hi Giancarlo I live next to Ferrara, do I know some historians that could help you, can I contact you? Regards
Ciao


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2007)

...or perhaps not so great.


----------



## Jan7 (Nov 30, 2007)

horse[USA];49615 said:


> Here are alot of videos enjoy
> Collected from multiple public newsgroups
> Due to hotlink protection, you must be registered to download videos.





horse[USA];49616 said:


> expansion post



Many thanks for share these videos, Horse!!. 
My hard disk no "think" the same


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> ...or perhaps not so great.



Something deleted....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2007)

What's that buddy? Its been so long since I made my post, I'm not sure that I was referring too.


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 19, 2008)

A page with numerous videos: www.crashplace.de | Video


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 29, 2009)

HORSE! Thanks, Vids are great and sh*t loads of them,COOL


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 14, 2009)

BAC Buccaneer, HMS Victorious 1966.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpFEBPLAQIA_


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 11, 2009)

Einfach unglaublich! Thanks for all those vids!


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 15, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> Hurricane Mk-IIC



I love these contemporary clips. Funny how the narrator mentions the Hurricane is "vastly superior" to the ME-109F.


----------



## Macchi (Nov 19, 2009)

If this hasn't already been posted....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKU0uQki5Dc_


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhe3J5DEvVY_

...and they _do _ mean ALL the runway! F**k!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2011)

I have that one in my favorites list and the used the entire runway for that run.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 11, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhe3J5DEvVY_
> 
> ...and they _do _ mean ALL the runway! F**k!!!




Love that clip! "Lift it up any time you're ready." Talk about leaving it till the last second! Here's one of my favourites, if it's not been uploaded before.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqCn5nuasHM_


----------

